# Confessions of Faith



## JM (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been digging back into the confessions of faith and found a link that is a good jump off point for study, hope you find it helpful. 



> The Creeds and Confessions produced by the Christian Church over the centuries are not inspired additions to Scripture nor in any way replacements for the words of Christ and his apostles or the prophets which preceded them. Instead these human documents are carefully considered and usually thoughtfully worded responses to various issues, heresies and historical situations that have troubled the Church and the world over the centuries. Creeds are statements of faith that are true and authoritative insofar as they accurately reflect what Scripture teaches. Those linked here have been found useful either by the entire Church or by important segments and/or denominations of it over the ages. They are thus helpful "measuring sticks" for orthodoxy. Canons but not the canon.



Confessions of Faith


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------

